# Wii #1511 - The Beatles: Rock Band (Europe)



## Chanser (Sep 3, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2905^^


----------



## HaniKazmi (Sep 3, 2009)

These music games have been going on far too long.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh yes...

Best Wii game of the year, quite possibly. Damn, I wish I had band controllers. Although I'd actually buy this one, just for all the instruments.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice, amazingly I'm still playing GH5 I usually get bored of GH games after a week but that one has a much better tracklisting (well if you are a indie kid).

This one should keep me more occupied, I've pre-ordered this already but it wont hurt to play it with GH guitars until Wednesday.


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 3, 2009)

Fuck yeah! Been waiting for this ever since it was announced!


----------



## Chanser (Sep 3, 2009)

Never played any Rock Band or Guitar Hero game ever. Except the DS version of Guitar Hero, which I was given as a Christmas present.


----------



## Normalboyninja (Sep 3, 2009)

I love the box art!


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 3, 2009)

Then this is a good excuse to start playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless you don't like the Beatles of course.

Ugh, I wish I had read this topic in a few hours instead. Now I'm over excited, while having to wait hours for someone to upload this on usenet or whatever.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2009)

Rammoth said:
			
		

> Then this is a good excuse to start playing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my PC will be turned off in an hour or so and even then I can't play due to the lateness.  So will get to tomorrow when I'm home from work...if I decide to go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it works on our loaders that is.


----------



## Santee (Sep 3, 2009)

Same question I asked in guitar hero 5 thread can you play The Beatles with a wii remote since I don't have enough money to buy the instruments yet.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Sep 3, 2009)

in gh i believe you can but if this is the normal RB engine then no you need at least a GH guitar

I liked the ACDC cover a lot better


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't get the whole rockband hype 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not my kind of stuff and i preffer strings instead of buttons


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 3, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> I don't get the whole rockband hype
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, just being able to hear your music and play it in real time, not to mention flashy visuals. It also makes for a good party game and has some bitchin' multiplayer.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> I don't get the whole rockband hype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harmonix set the GH/RB games to be pure rhythm games.  Of course I could play most of these myself, I could form a tribute band and play the songs and maybe earn some money singing badly but these games are just meant to be pure fun in your living room.  Its like singing along to your favourite songs only in game form.

Again I could play along with my guitar but then I also like to unlock challenges and so on.  To me its just the same as Dance Dance Revolution and other rhythm titles.  With a group of people who can't play instruments (which is most I know) its a lot of fun and there lies the appeal, its like karaoke.  Some people love it some people hate it.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome Wii games coming this week, still got Dirt 2 and Mini Ninjas can anyone confirm this working?


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 3, 2009)

Spoiler alert pauls dead.


----------



## darkten (Sep 3, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Nice, amazingly I'm still playing GH5 I usually get bored of GH games after a week but that one has a much better tracklisting (well if you are a indie kid).



*Exactly* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sigh..."Number 9...Number 9...Number 9" can't come soon enough for my crusty old ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PAL, eh? I wonder if...

Nah. I shant...I shant...


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 3, 2009)

Feel free to edit my post if it's not allowed, but I believe it's legal to say it's almost done uploading on usenet ^^ (not by me btw)


----------



## MikeE21286 (Sep 3, 2009)

region free? pal only?


----------



## qlum (Sep 3, 2009)

this is the only rhythm/music game for me v


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 3, 2009)

MikeE21286 said:
			
		

> region free? pal only?


There is no such thing as region free on Wii. So yeah, it's PAL only.


----------



## Hero-Link (Sep 3, 2009)

Guys, which set should i buy? Guitar Hero or Rock Band? i wanted one that could work with all games (GH, RB)... but i dunno which does the trick :S


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 3, 2009)

Hero-Link said:
			
		

> Guys, which set should i buy? Guitar Hero or Rock Band? i wanted one that could work with all games (GH, RB)... but i dunno which does the trick :S



GH3 and later guitars and drums work on all GH3 and up games. Also all Rock Band games EXCEPT for Rock band 1, Track Pack 1 and 2.
Rock Band instruments work on all Rock Band games ever released + Guitar Hero 5.
You can use RawkSD to get all Guitar Hero songs into Rock Band though. So if you look at it that way, Rock Band instruments are the only instruments which CAN support all the songs ever released on music games.

*edit: I'm burning it right now, will let you guys know if it works, or if we're gonna have GH5 problems all over again


----------



## h8uthemost (Sep 3, 2009)

NP's preview got me pretty excited for this. The instruments look great.


----------



## xCM Punkx (Sep 3, 2009)

So does anyone know if this works on NTSC? I know your a bunch of brits on this site, I just wanted to know whether to bite the bullet and burn it or not.


----------



## Chanser (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.rockband.com/compatibility


----------



## kingofsnake (Sep 3, 2009)

xCM Punkx said:
			
		

> So does anyone know if this works on NTSC? *I know your a bunch of brits on this site*, I just wanted to know whether to bite the bullet and burn it or not.



D/L and try it, look at the country flags of the posters in this thread.


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 3, 2009)

It works for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PAL wii, 3.1, Wiikey


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, it'll be released in the US sometime soon. And this is definately worth buying, the new instruments are just awesome. 

Oh yeah, and all the remastered Beatles came out on the same day. So pick them up too.


----------



## JoyConG (Sep 4, 2009)

Hero-Link said:
			
		

> Guys, which set should i buy? Guitar Hero or Rock Band? i wanted one that could work with all games (GH, RB)... but i dunno which does the trick :S


Guitars from Guitar hero,

Drums From rockband

Trust me.

So glad this is out. :J


----------



## ChrisRX (Sep 4, 2009)

3.44GB on WBFS, smaller than i expected it to be


----------



## Jaems (Sep 4, 2009)

This is the only Rockband/GH game worth owning.


----------



## melodical (Sep 4, 2009)

Aww shit, love the Beatles but just remembered that i'm left handed!............B0ll0cks!!!! 

Lol


----------



## Jaems (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone know if this is compatible on NTSC?


----------



## SkankyYankee (Sep 4, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> DjoeN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my experience most people who know and took time how to play the real thing think the guitar is a joke.
It is virtual air guitar essentially. I have all the respect in the world for real artists. I used to write songs but cant play a lick. I used to be into Stepmania on the keyboard so this is right up my alley. It is a karaoke thing.  Especially with rock band which took the harmonix karaoke revolution engine for vocals which is better imho.


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 4, 2009)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> In my experience most people who know and took time how to play the real thing think the guitar is a joke.



That's cause most of them don't like the learning curve to playing 'fake' guitar, while they can play the actual thing. They lose sight of the fun factor for which this is intended and get stuck on comparing it to the actual instrument.


----------



## JoyConG (Sep 4, 2009)

melodical said:
			
		

> Aww shit, love the Beatles but just remembered that i'm left handed!............B0ll0cks!!!!
> 
> Lol


There should be a lefty flip option in game.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 4, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> all the remastered Beatles came out on the same day. So pick them up too.


The remasters are nothing special, its like the record company made them that why so they can release another set of remasters in a few years just like the last set of remasters they did.

You'd be better off with the Dr Ebbetts remasters, they mast the original vinyl sound perfectly.


----------



## Tetram (Sep 4, 2009)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> In my experience most people who know and took time how to play the real thing think the guitar is a joke.
> It is virtual air guitar essentially. I have all the respect in the world for real artists. I used to write songs but cant play a lick. I used to be into Stepmania on the keyboard so this is right up my alley. It is a karaoke thing.  Especially with rock band which took the harmonix karaoke revolution engine for vocals which is better imho.



Well, I've met a lot of guitarists who enjoyed playing Rock Band/Guitar Hero as soon as they keep in mind that this is a game, not a simulation.
I play piano, so I more or less a musician too and know what it means to learn how to play : RB/GH is fun from the very begining, and it is designed for that and just for that.


----------



## Twid (Sep 4, 2009)

Works on USB Loader ?


----------



## berlinka (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, I've played a lot of guitar in the past. I recorded stuff, played in bands. I remember sitting on my bedroom playing along to my favorite Metallica songs. 

Well nowadays I only play the occasional guitar when I'm recording in a friends studio where we just sit together drink a beer and think up music which we produce in Cubase.

When Guitar Hero Metallica came out I really had that feeling again that I had when playing the stuff for real. Only in a different way. It's very fun knowing how to play for real and then playing it Guitar Hero style. I really enjoy the GH and RB games a lot. I think the GH guitar all look horrible though, like an actual toy. They should have made it look more like a real guitar.

I must say NOTHING compares to playing Metallica stuff for real, but this really manages to capture a bit of the guitar playing magic. 

I downloaded this Beatles title but am not too enthusiastic because Beatles music to me isn't "guitar music".


----------



## CuriousG (Sep 4, 2009)

Twid said:
			
		

> Works on USB Loader ?



Yes it works on a USB Loader and yes it works for NTSC assuming your TV outputs PAL.  Didn't try to force NTSC.


----------



## maduin (Sep 4, 2009)

I couldn't get it to work on my NTSC-U with USB Loader GX or CFG, I'm burning it to a disc now to try it that way.

EDIT:  I was forcing NTSC since I only have an SDTV.

UPDATE:  It works from a disc using NeoGamma and forcing NTSC


----------



## berlinka (Sep 4, 2009)

The intro is simply BREATHTAKING!!.... I got goosebumps all over watching the big elephant scene.


----------



## hitmanpham (Sep 4, 2009)

Might I inquire what your config was? I burnt the game to a disc and cannot get it to force ntsc using neogamma.  I have a wiikey and cios rev 10.


----------



## hitmanpham (Sep 4, 2009)

My theory is that there may be a necessary wad included in the disc update to allow 3 mics at once.  I get a black screen when I try to launch it from neogamma.


----------



## pbb76 (Sep 4, 2009)

Got a twightlight hacked Wii and trying to boot this via the DiscLoader channel.

Just keep getting a ERROR 002 message and a Blue Screen.

I've had this on the last 3-4 backups I've tried, can anyone let me know why please? Always worked previously using the same methods...

Thanks!


----------



## Kramzy (Sep 4, 2009)

download ''Wii Scrubber'' & Wii Generic Patcher
Open the iso file with wii scrubber open the second partition and extract the main.dol file
next open the wii generic patcher and open the main.dol file remove the 001 protection and the 002 protection
save the file replace the original main.dol file in the iso with wii scrubber and see if it works


----------



## pbb76 (Sep 4, 2009)

Kramzy said:
			
		

> download ''Wii Scrubber'' & Wii Generic Patcher
> Open the iso file with wii scrubber open the second partition and extract the main.dol file
> next open the wii generic patcher and open the main.dol file remove the 001 protection and the 002 protection
> save the file replace the original main.dol file in the iso with wii scrubber and see if it works



Thanks! I'll give that a go


----------



## scousethief (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome thats all i can say


----------



## onionpalac (Sep 4, 2009)

Works fine for me - great intro.
Only thing is throughout the game I can see what appears to be some kind of code text on various spots on the screen. 
2 examples:
blue_icon
insert_date_month_time

Not a problem at all really just wondering if anyone else gets this . . .


----------



## dearodie (Sep 4, 2009)

Works on NTSC Wii with 4.1U + WiikeyV1 1.9g
Update partition has IOS56, if not installed get black screen. Install IOS56 from GH5 US, but don't want to take chances with Euro version on this disc.
Tested the game, works fine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Didn't try online.

EDIT: of course, this was brickblocked and regionfrii'ed beforehand.


----------



## imapterodactyl (Sep 4, 2009)

maduin said:
			
		

> I couldn't get it to work on my NTSC-U with USB Loader GX or CFG, I'm burning it to a disc now to try it that way.
> 
> EDIT:  I was forcing NTSC since I only have an SDTV.
> 
> UPDATE:  It works from a disc using NeoGamma and forcing NTSC



Thanks. THAT'S the info I was looking for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Force NTSC works. And I read elsewhere that it works via USB if set to 223 instead of 249. That leaves no reason that the two options shouldn't work together.


----------



## lisa200 (Sep 4, 2009)

Rammoth said:
			
		

> It works for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you allow the update?


----------



## mugel0190 (Sep 4, 2009)

When I play drums on lefty flip and hit yellow and green at once, Beatles Rock Band recognizes yellow and red?! If I hit green, green is recognized and if I hit yellow, yellow is recognized... Only when they are hit at the same time, this error occurs... could anyone try, if this is a common bug or if it has to do with my setup?!

GHWT Drums
Wii 4.1E, cios rev14, Wiikey V1, USBLoader_GX...
Game started via USB Loader...


----------



## pbb76 (Sep 4, 2009)

Kramzy said:
			
		

> download ''Wii Scrubber'' & Wii Generic Patcher
> Open the iso file with wii scrubber open the second partition and extract the main.dol file
> next open the wii generic patcher and open the main.dol file remove the 001 protection and the 002 protection
> save the file replace the original main.dol file in the iso with wii scrubber and see if it works



Thanks - its better! Doesnt crash to #002 now, screen flashes green (as usual) but stays black.

Any ideas on this one now? (PAL machine BTW)


----------



## Kramzy (Sep 4, 2009)

pbb76 said:
			
		

> Kramzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this happened to me when trying to run gh5 just use cioscorp and should worj


----------



## pbb76 (Sep 4, 2009)

Kramzy said:
			
		

> pbb76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm on menu system 4.0E though - so cannot install cioscorp can I?


----------



## sio (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm on PAL 4.1 (I think) with WiiKey V1, 1.9g

All you need to do to get past the 002 error is install IOS56-64-v5146.wad (From your region of The Beatles: Rock Band/GH5) using wad manager.

It solves the GH5 002 error too


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 4, 2009)

lisa200 said:
			
		

> Rammoth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm on 3.1, so no. I still use the ancient freeloader to block all updates, but anything capable of blocking the update should do. If you have a 4.1 console it should be safe to let the update run though. One small add, I did manually add the IOS56 from Guitar Hero 5 a few days ago. If Beatles doesn't work, it probably uses the same IOS, which you can add manually


----------



## pbb76 (Sep 4, 2009)

Rammoth said:
			
		

> lisa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you say 'add the IOS56' - do you mean to the disk image or to the Wii.

Excuse my ignorance - been ages since I hacked my Wii and I've been out of the scene for some time!


----------



## Bloodlust (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll wait for the US release.


----------



## pbb76 (Sep 4, 2009)

Found an installer to install CIOS37 - but I'm getting an error before the install completes.

I'm following the guide and chosing "install ISO37 as ISO232" - but after downloading some packages, it errors out with a "-1017" error and returns me to the SD card menu.

So many ways/methods to mod these Wiis that my head is spinning and thinking of just chucking the towel in on it


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 4, 2009)

pbb76 said:
			
		

> Rammoth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I extracted the IOS from Guitar Hero 5 and used Wad Manager to add it on my Wii. Don't forget though, I have a wiikey, so that was the only thing I needed to fix Guitar Hero 5 and I'm not sure if Beatles asks for the same one. Maybe it runs just fine without it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just mentioning it, since I already had it installed, so that if you'd run into a black screen, it's probably the same problems that were with Guitar Hero 5.


----------



## alanchiz (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice one.
Me and the missus have been waiting for this one all year


----------



## Genio16 (Sep 4, 2009)

Can you play the game just with the guitar of guitar hero 3 or I need the other instruments?


----------



## Kramzy (Sep 4, 2009)

can someone help
im trying to run this game
i have wii 4.1, wiifree 2.45, preloader 
i can run guitar hero 5 fine, but when i wanna start this game it just gives me a black screen


----------



## MandM (Sep 4, 2009)

Also didn't got it to work yet, just a Black Screen...


----------



## Lubbo (Sep 4, 2009)

can you use guitar hero 3 guitars with this? and also do you have to have the whole set drums and all or can u play it without them?


----------



## berlinka (Sep 4, 2009)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> can you use guitar hero 3 guitars with this?


Yes I played this ALL FRICKING DAY now....with the GH3 Les Paul...played it on my USBloader GX...and instead of all the GH5 and Metroid Trilogy problems this is working fine! 

I've played several GH and RB games now but this is the first one to totally blow me away.
I'm just feeling like I'm in a time machine and whizzing through time, playing those great songs, even discovering ones I didn't even know before and reading all the little fun trivia about the songs that appear with the photo's you unlock.

For me personally this is the best guitar game I have EVER played. But hey I have grown up with the Beatles and have always searched for the finest music the last 30 years, it's obvious I dig this more than somtehing like Blink 182....


----------



## MandM (Sep 5, 2009)

OMG, I tried hours and hours of patching, reading, removing, installing, custom IOS'es. Couldn't get it to work with USB Loader GX, then I booted my other USb Loader CoverFloader (you know the one with, which you can't change a lot of settings in), enabled Gamefix: Anti_002 and it just works!!!

Dunno what I exactly did actually, but I have the custom IOS 223 (merged from IOS 36 & 37) installed and also IOS56-64-v5146.wad.

USB Loader GX had lot more options, couldn't get it to work. But it did with CoverFloader version 1.0. (Which normally doesn't work)


----------



## pbb76 (Sep 5, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me what I need to do to get this to boot past black screen?

* I've installed GH5 WAD, but not sure exactly how to do it, so dont know if this is right.

* Installed the cIOSCORP util, but in the Disk Channel (legit one), the BU still shows as 'Unreadable'

Running the game now from the backup channel just hangs black screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really appreciate any help (try to keep it basic as I am out of touch!)

Thanks!

=======

UPDATE: I'm inching closer! Realised I'd installed the wrong cIOSCORP version, so installed 3.3

Disk now shows up in Disk Channel and loads the Beatles Rock Band disk launcher title screen. Soon as I click LOAD though, it comes up with a "DISK ERROR" on a black screen.

Anyone know a fix for this please?


----------



## CuriousG (Sep 5, 2009)

MandM said:
			
		

> OMG, I tried hours and hours of patching, reading, removing, installing, custom IOS'es. Couldn't get it to work with USB Loader GX, then I booted my other USb Loader CoverFloader (you know the one with, which you can't change a lot of settings in), enabled Gamefix: Anti_002 and it just works!!!
> 
> Dunno what I exactly did actually, but I have the custom IOS 223 (merged from IOS 36 & 37) installed and also IOS56-64-v5146.wad.
> 
> USB Loader GX had lot more options, couldn't get it to work. But it did with CoverFloader version 1.0. (Which normally doesn't work)



Weird.  I had all sorts of problems getting GH5 to work with GX reliably (and still with Hermes v4) but works fine with CFG USB Loader using Hermes 222.  Now with The Beatles, they both work fine with CIOS249 R14 on both loaders for me.


----------



## ringorinfret (Sep 5, 2009)

I can confirm this is indeed working very fine on my NTSC wii (USA), microphone, guitar and drum all works (guitar hero kit) using USB loader GX.  I havent installed any wad from GH5 or RB:Beatles and I am on 3.3 v1... it loads using cIOS249 v14 

come together, right now, over me!!


----------



## Psycho Sonic (Sep 5, 2009)

So does anyone know how to get this going via disc? I use the same method used for Rock Band 1 (not sure if it's needed for 2), installing 37 as 232 and running off of Softchip. Doesn't work, blinks green then black screen. Same deal with 249. I can't get past the 002 with Neogamma. Works fine on usbloader, but everyone in a while a song will skip for a couple seconds. Nothing big, I just want the option to play on a disc.

Anyone?


----------



## pbb76 (Sep 5, 2009)

Got it working eventually after throwing everything I could at it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dunno what else has broke in the meantime or what state my IOS's are in!

My current way of working it is:-

cios rev 14 and NeoGammer 7 to load.

Disk Channel = Black screen 'Disk Error'
Backup Launcher = 'Error #002'

Happy to get it working - can I clarify that GH5 boots exactly the same, so in theory, GH5 should work too using NeoGammer 7?


----------



## Sstew (Sep 5, 2009)

NTSC Wii
cIOS Rev 14
NeoGamma 7 
Force NTSC
IOS 249

Wish I could get the RB instruments working though. I believe those are running off cIOS 232?
So for me I can only get the GH instruments working, No Mic either anyone know a fix without ruining anything?


----------



## Primenay13 (Sep 5, 2009)

Can't wait untill this game comes out in the us! I preordered it


----------



## pbb76 (Sep 5, 2009)

Just trying this properly for the first time (did vocals before with my PS3 GH mic).

Set up all the RB1 instruments and nothing is working or connecting to the Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All the lights are on and the hub is working, but trying to start a vocal game using the RB1 mic says "no mic found" and the guitar/drums will not connect/sync with the Wii.

Anyone know why this is? I thought the RB1 instruments worked ok?


----------



## Kramzy (Sep 5, 2009)

i have the gh world tour instruments and the only thing not working is the microphone anyone know how to fix this


----------



## Sstew (Sep 5, 2009)

It's getting it to recognize USB instruments that seems to be an issue at the moment


----------



## pbb76 (Sep 5, 2009)

Kramzy said:
			
		

> i have the gh world tour instruments and the only thing not working is the microphone anyone know how to fix this



Weird, cos my PS3 GHWT mic works on the Wii with this...


----------



## JoyConG (Sep 5, 2009)

"NTSC Wii
cIOS Rev 14
NeoGamma 7 
Force NTSC
IOS 249"

I can't get it to work with those settings.


----------



## dkelley (Sep 5, 2009)

same here, but of course it makes sense.

only way that I know of to get rb usb instruments (and official mic) working is to use the softchip rock band launcher.  it loads 232 as 249 (sort of fakes it) and that supports usb instruments, but afaik doens't include the 002 fix we also need.

so I can get usb instruments but no 002 fix, useless for htis game  or I can use neogamma 7 with 249 and 002 fix and it loads and plays great, but I can't sing or play drums or use my rb guitar (so no fun for my wife and friends!)

any idea how to get neogamma to use 232 as 249 faked with the 002 fix enabled?  or to get the softchip rb loader to add a 002 fix?  I have preload installed, can't see a 002 fix built into it, unless I'm missing it.

don't use a usb loader myself, or an sd loader (my sdhc cards don't work well with the wii and not about to spend $60+ on one when I coudl buy the game for that price).

so need my burned dvd to run with usb instruments.

please, hacking geniuses out there, create a channel or hb loader for disc channel with usb instrument support, force ntsc support and 002 fix!!  (yes, in the US we will need all 3 to work)

We'll all be VERY happy!


----------



## pbb76 (Sep 5, 2009)

dkelley said:
			
		

> same here, but of course it makes sense.
> 
> only way that I know of to get rb usb instruments (and official mic) working is to use the softchip rock band launcher.  it loads 232 as 249 (sort of fakes it) and that supports usb instruments, but afaik doens't include the 002 fix we also need.
> 
> ...



Im in the same boat on PAL - so basically, our set up (softmod, DVD) will not allow RB1 instruments to work - yet?

Hoping for a fix!


----------



## dkelley (Sep 5, 2009)

hey guys, quick work around for the time being without drums (works for me anyway).  as someone noted, NON-logitech usb mics work.  I have 2 el cheapo wii generic usb mics I got at blockbuster before I had the real instruments/mic... IT WORKS... actually THEY WORK (two at once!!  and my gh3 guitar works!  so I can do two vocals and guitar for now.

so at least it's fun in the meantime.  mics suck, but better than not singing :-)

cheers


----------



## pbb76 (Sep 5, 2009)

dkelley said:
			
		

> hey guys, quick work around for the time being without drums (works for me anyway).  as someone noted, NON-logitech usb mics work.  I have 2 el cheapo wii generic usb mics I got at blockbuster before I had the real instruments/mic... IT WORKS... actually THEY WORK (two at once!!  and my gh3 guitar works!  so I can do two vocals and guitar for now.
> 
> so at least it's fun in the meantime.  mics suck, but better than not singing :-)
> 
> cheers



Yea, like I've said, been using my PS3 GH:WT mic and it works fine. Least I can do some of the vocals which is cool, but I'm itching to get on the drums!


----------



## dkelley (Sep 5, 2009)

pbb76 said:
			
		

> Yea, like I've said, been using my PS3 GH:WT mic and it works fine. Least I can do some of the vocals which is cool, but I'm itching to get on the drums!



yup, you're the guy I was talking about who's use the non-wii-logitech mic and it works, you gave me the idea to try mine :-)

me too bout hte drums, I can't wait.  I'm REALLY impressed with the visuals in this game.  too bad they can't do vibrato on the gutiars yet in these games (I mean in the video animations), but still, amazingly great visuals.

wierd to do while my guitar gently weeps and have george playing lead (which he could well have done a brilliant job with of course) instead of eric clapton who really played lead on the song....

anyway, cool stuff


----------



## pbb76 (Sep 5, 2009)

dkelley said:
			
		

> pbb76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I'm well impressed too - visually for the Wii, its very, very good. The front end is nicely done too - and a little thing I spotted that might have been coincidence, but in the 'studio setting', I restarted a song as I missed the cue for the vocals, and I'm sure John Lennon said "we'll try another take of that" when the song reloaded... hope that wasnt coincidence as that would suit the studio vibe that they have captured there.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 5, 2009)

So, let me get this right, this plays on Disk via NeoGamma R7 with cIOS Rev14, do i need to install any wads or anything?


----------



## Kramzy (Sep 5, 2009)

after 7 hours of trying everything from neogamma to usbloader gx to backup channel ios'es and cios'es i finally got thi working with 
COVERFLOADER FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)))))))


----------



## pbb76 (Sep 5, 2009)

Whats the rules on posting links on here?

I've now got Beatles & GH5 (both PAL) working 100% via cIOSCORPS loading through the disk channel. 100% working RB1 instruments on both games too.

If I'm not allowed to post a direct link, then just google "smdepot guitar hero 5 disc channel" and follow the 2nd result - works a charm!


----------



## dkelley (Sep 5, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> So, let me get this right, this plays on Disk via NeoGamma R7 with cIOS Rev14, do i need to install any wads or anything?



just worked for me...

but I have a lot of ioses and cioses installed for my 250+ games LoL

via dvd it only works with guitar hero guitars and generic mics though, no rock band usb gear just yet.

*Posts merged*

well I had to force ntsc=p (in my hdtv case) and enable the 002 fix of course.  myyv and obviously in europe no need/desire for ntsc-p forcing


----------



## Psycho Sonic (Sep 6, 2009)

pbb76 said:
			
		

> Whats the rules on posting links on here?
> 
> I've now got Beatles & GH5 (both PAL) working 100% via cIOSCORPS loading through the disk channel. 100% working RB1 instruments on both games too.
> 
> If I'm not allowed to post a direct link, then just google "smdepot guitar hero 5 disc channel" and follow the 2nd result - works a charm!




Are you running a PAL wii or something? I'm NTSC and I followed the guide at smdepot that results from that google search, but the disc channel gives me a Disc Cannot Be Read, I think it's because the disc is PAL. I've tried changing the menu ios (via preloader) to 36 and 249, same thing. If I try running off of 56, the last ios in the guide, the wii reports that it's been corrupted.


----------



## carterfickling (Sep 6, 2009)

So it's working here too - NTSC Wii, 4.0 U system, CIOS 38 rev 14, with the Hermes patched IOS 222 and 223.  I tried everything on USB Loader GX and Neogamma R7, but could only get the microphone recognized.  

Popped into uloader (never heard of it until I had to install Hermes) forced it to use IOS 222 and bingo!  
Guitar and mic are perfect, just have to dig out the drums and see if they work!
GL All.


----------



## darkten (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, so in summary:

If you can run Guitar Hero:WT/Guitar Hero 5 off disc...

...And have GH/GT:WT stuff...including Logitech Mics from "wherever"...

...then you can play this thing on an NTSC or PAL Wii using NeoGamma R7/ latest Rev of cIOS 249.

If you have USB Rock Band instruments, OTOH, this whole deal is fraught with implication and doomed to lots of un-happy time.

That looks to be about what is really goin' on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+d10 Beatlemania


----------



## dkelley (Sep 6, 2009)

yea.  I'mm not about to setup a usb loader just for this one game.   I and I'm sure many thousands of other people are perfectly happy burning to dvds and playing as a normal wii game would be played, just ising neogamma as the main launcher.  I have the rockband launcher for rockband games, but it needs a 002 fix incorporated to work with beatles rock band.

I'm sure it can't be THAT hard... but I don't do this kind of wii hacking development stuff so someone out there with more knowledge please give it a shot or let us know if it can be done!

thanks so much guys, great forum as always, the only place I get answers and help with my troubles :-)

D

*Posts merged*

oh, and GH 3 instrumetns work too, not just 4 and 5, and generic usb mics work as well (ps2 or generic wii mics).  so not just logitech stuff, and not just from the later gh games.

cheers,
D


----------



## sio (Sep 6, 2009)

This game is brilliant, best guitar game ever.

For anyone who is slightly interested in The Beatles music you should try out "The Rutles" album from 1978 "All You Need Is Cash" it’s a very funny parody of the Beatles work but a great set of songs in their own right.

You can find out more about The Rutles here but I really recommend that album.


----------



## viperlogic (Sep 6, 2009)

finally got it working from USB HDD

PAL wii
3.2 FW
NeoGamma R7
cIOS Rev14


----------



## gbasource (Sep 6, 2009)

It works off disc if u install cioscorps and preloader.


----------



## dkelley (Sep 6, 2009)

I've often read of there being a lot of negatives from installing cioscorps

aren't there issues I could encounter with my system from installing cioscorps?

if so then it's just not worth it.  if cioscorps can do it, then so can a custom made wiiloader i think.  everything that people have needed cioscorps for in the past has I've found just involved installing some extra cios and/or ios files and then voila, I could run the same games with neogamma.  so is cioscorp really the answer or is it just that cioscorp installs something that w'ere missing without it and we could install the same thing and voila, we have rock band instruments working with neogamma with disc loading?


----------



## Psycho Sonic (Sep 6, 2009)

gbasource said:
			
		

> It works off disc if u install cioscorps and preloader.
> 
> It's like we're in a forum where people don't read threads.
> 
> QUOTE(Psycho Sonic @ Sep 5 2009, 05:07 PM) Are you running a PAL wii or something? I'm NTSC and I followed the guide at smdepot that results from that google search, but the disc channel gives me a Disc Cannot Be Read, I think it's because the disc is PAL. I've tried changing the menu ios (via preloader) to 36 and 249, same thing. If I try running off of 56, the last ios in the guide, the wii reports that it's been corrupted.


----------



## dkelley (Sep 6, 2009)

Psycho Sonic said:
			
		

> It's like we're in a forum where people don't read threads.



sorry, what did you say?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway, seriously, I've read of someone with cioscorp getting rockband usb instruments to work from a rbbeatles backup disc.  so I think maybe he's right... but my point remains, is cioscorp safe, reliable, and worth installing just for this game or can a loader actually be made that will do what is needeD?

just trying to keep the eyes on the prize here.  wish I knew how the heck all the ioses and cioses worked but I simply don't have time to learn it all with my 3 kids, wife and 2 jobs...

cheers :-)

D


----------



## Sonic1200 (Sep 6, 2009)

Guys I got a Pal Wii 4.1E with cIOS 249 and 222/223 hermes (merged). I have the black screen in any configuration of HD loaders and Disc Loaders..I tried thousands ios and thousands configuration (uloader, usb loader config, usb laoder gx, softchip etc.) Is there a solution? I read a lot of configuration but it seems that doesn't work for me..Please help me.. I'm getting mad! >.< PS: Sorry for my bad english..


----------



## luke_c (Sep 6, 2009)

Worked fine straight away for me, PAL 4.0E through NeoGamma R7, cIOS Rev14, using Disks, i didn't even need to do anything, just worked straight outta the hat.


----------



## Paul06TC (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know why everyone is having problems with this working with a usb loader.  I'm using USBLoaderGX rev 713 and it works fine for me.    4.1U, WiiKey, Waninkoko's rev 14 installed at 249.  

What I did to get this working was to change the boot type to Force NTSC and put the usual error 002 fix and put on patch country strings and it works like a charm.  This did not boot up before when it was set to disc default.  Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## chiroaus (Sep 7, 2009)

I got it running through uLoader 2.7 ios 22. PAL  WiiKey 1.9s 4.01e
All Rockband and GH3/4 instruments work as well as mic. Great game and great interface!


----------



## HESA1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Question.

I have downloaded game PAL. My Wii is PAL also 4.1E WiiKey2. Disc asks for an update. Is it safe to run it?


----------



## ringorinfret (Sep 7, 2009)

The game loads fine using GX and 249 rev14 however if you want the USB instruments to work, the only way I was able to do it is intall hermes cios 222(36+37) and 223(38+36) and use CFG USB loader to load the game using 222 mload.  All other loaders wouldnt work for me.

It was a blast to play with my friens yesterday after finally making it work.


----------



## Psycho Sonic (Sep 7, 2009)

HESA1 said:
			
		

> Question.
> 
> I have downloaded game PAL. My Wii is PAL also 4.1E WiiKey2. Disc asks for an update. Is it safe to run it?



Jesus christ, no. You must be new to wii homebrew. The rule: Never, ever ever ever^50 update via game.

There are two fixes to keep games from asking you this. Install Starfall (or an equivalent mod) on your wii, or download WiU 1.1 and use it to patch your ISO before it's burned/copied to your harddrive.


As for the game:
Confirmed to work on 3.2U with Neogamma r7 (does *not* work on r8), 38rev14. Anyone know how to load it on Preloader? I still get "Disc cannot be read", even though I have "force console region 1" (yes i have tried both numbers), and I've installed ios 56 rev 14 (for gh5). I've tried running off of several menu ios's, none are doing it.


----------



## HESA1 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm ot so very new. I know that you can't update if game let's say is NTSC and console is PAL, but my console is PAL and the game is PAL. If I Brickblock then I'm getting black screen.


----------



## melodical (Sep 8, 2009)

*Games works fine for me with no special settings!!*





I had a virgin UK PAL wii and originally followed this guide successfuly on 3 different uk wii's (model:leh) (http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=144835     ------courtesy of Assassda!) to 4.1 & with Waninkoko's Rev 14 cIOS's and bootmii to boot2, nand backup's, and preloader and it worked fine for me on more or less on default settings without any messing around with hermess ios etc. It works fine from ios 249 using usbloader cfg & cios rev14.....have not tried in anything else yet as i'm still waiting for my guitar hero 3: Legends of rock & les paul guitar controller that i purchased bundled for £30 at the offer that hmv uk are still doing at the moment. A bargain & it saves paying 85 quid for a knofler bass or John lennon guitar & apparently works with every RB and GH game apart from rb1 and extras, unless rawk cd would help out in that matter i'm not sure! (Of course i'm going to buy the game when its released!!)

I have not installed any version of CIOSCORP to this day!!! Homebrew channel only for me, so i'm not sure you should start installing CIOSCORP unless YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING!!! Only do if you need to and have followed more than one guide o gba temp

If you DO INSTALL IT & DO NOT NOT HAVE BOOTMII AS BOOT2 you may run into probs in the future and may even give yourself more chance of bricking your wii of your not 100% sure of what your doing. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED my fellow uk peop's!! 

Just to set the record straight, im not knocking cioscorp stuff in any way as many people have it installed for their needs who normally know's why they are installing it in the first place and for whatever reason!!!

I'm just warning newbs who think they may need cioscorp to play when it when they may not as it worked perfectly on uk pal 4.1 with cIOS 14 and usb loader cfg. 
Havn't tried it with neogamma or usb loader gx yet!

*Also: for the people who are about to ask this question again: YES....YOU NEED A GUITAR,, OR MIC, or DRUMS to start the game!
WII CONTROLLERS DONT GET PAST THE OPTIONS MENU!!!!!*

Guitar Hero / Rockband Compatibility:
hxxp://www.joystiq.com/Instrument-Compatibility-Matrix/
hxxp://www.rockband.com/compatibility

*All i need now is cheap drums & usb mic. Can anyone help me out with this if possible?
Also, can i use TWO of these les pauls to play both guitars at same time with this game?? or should i just get a wii guitar controller for a second guitar hero world tour guitar as it has a slider and will cover all bases??  *

cant wait to play it!!






_EDIT: guitar hero 3: Legends of rock & les paul guitar controller now back to £69.99_


----------



## shred6waves (Sep 8, 2009)

sorry if this is a n00b question, but last time i checked rev14 only supports microphones.....

what is the point of running rockband through a usb loader? (unless you dont have drums, then i can understand)

i use softchip ios37 rev7 on 232 and it works like a charm.... so is there drum support on usb loaders now?

i honestly dont know much about hermes cios'es so i dont know if they support drums

can someone fill me in?


----------



## ashashash (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got a LEGIT copy of PAL Beatles Rock band that won't run on my PAL 4.1E Wii.

If I try to start it up through the disc channel like normal it just gives me a black screen, turning off the preloader hacks shows me that the game wants to apply an update. I'm assuming it's not safe to apply this update even though he disc and my Wii are both PAL?

The only other things I've done to my system are patch IOS37 etc. so that I can use RawkSD, I launch a backup of RB2 through MrKinators channel launcher.

What do I need to do to get my disc working?


----------



## HESA1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Usually it should be safe to update if game and console has the same region. I know some persons with 4.0E ran the update and after that game functions, and after update still 4.0E. So I'm not sure what this update does??? I'm runing 4.1E and asked the same question about runing the update, but it seems that no one here knows either.


----------



## FSSimon (Sep 9, 2009)

Man, so eager to play this. The concept was a fantasy of mine every since playing GH1. Been salivating since it was announced last year.
Now I have my pre-order at amazon.ca but the delivery date is sept 18-24! 

Went to check at the local Walmart store and all they was the so-called "value bundle" at 169$. Looked like a basically repackaged RockBand1.


----------



## dkelley (Sep 9, 2009)

shred6waves said:
			
		

> sorry if this is a n00b question, but last time i checked rev14 only supports microphones.....
> 
> what is the point of running rockband through a usb loader? (unless you dont have drums, then i can understand)
> 
> ...



yes, if you read the thread you'll find out the answers to your questions.  as an experiment I tried a usb loader (for the first time) with an external usb hard drive.... using uloader 2.8d

it works with drums etc using that technique.  playing from disc only gives me generic mic and gh guitar compatibility.  so for the time being, if you want drums in beatles, you MUST use a usb loader (in my case uloader 2.8d which is brilliant, I'm never going back, it frickin rips original game dvds too and works with tons of hard drives and supports beatles rock band with 002 fix and usb rockband instruments)


----------



## Tubcat (Sep 9, 2009)

Just an FYI - I have Wiikey2 in an NTSC Wii 4.1u and this Beatles PAL release works immediately with no problems or updates needed.  I do not have any softmods installed. 

I did get prompted for an update from Guitar Hero 5, but it was an NTSC disk and the updates work fine. Don't know enough about the system, so I don't know if this update had any effect on the Beatles game.

Not sure if this helps anyone, but thought I would add it. It is an awesome game/documentary. Hardmod FTW!


----------



## HESA1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes GH5 update has effect on RB Beatles. If you ran update from GH5 then Beatles will not prompt you to run update and vice versa.


----------



## dkelley (Sep 10, 2009)

any idea what that update does?  is it safe on soft modded wiis (many updates are, some aren't)?

*Posts merged*

ps, my beatles never prompted me to update anything, and I do'nt have gh5 yet.  it just worked, so I guess the update is available elsewhere too... somewhere that I've updated in the past (likely with a manual install of an ios)


----------



## ynot914 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a Wii with the original Wiikey v1. I have 4.1U installed, and every time I boot this up it freezes at a black screen. All other games work fine but this one. Anyone know what I can do in order to fix this? It would be really appreciated!


----------



## HESA1 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have WiiKey2  4.1E. Today I just ran the update from RB The Beatles and now Beatles and GH5 function without any problems. So, yea its safe to update from disc so long your console and game are the same region.


----------



## kerz (Sep 11, 2009)

if you have HBC,
install IOS56 using DOP-IOS
boot game via GECKO-OS to get past the 002 error
that's all i had to do to get it working
same goes for GH5

PAL 3.3E/WiiKey1-1.9s

cheers
kerz


----------



## legoblocks (Sep 14, 2009)

ynot914 said:
			
		

> I have a Wii with the original Wiikey v1. I have 4.1U installed, and every time I boot this up it freezes at a black screen. All other games work fine but this one. Anyone know what I can do in order to fix this? It would be really appreciated!


You need to run the update off the game disk.  Extract it or update from game channel.  Make sure you don't update from this release since you're on 4.1U not 4.1E.


----------



## 1ronlung (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad I've got a hard mod..  Softmodding too much to keeep up with


----------



## Vidness (Oct 11, 2009)

ashashash said:
			
		

> I've got a LEGIT copy of PAL Beatles Rock band that won't run on my PAL 4.1E Wii.
> 
> If I try to start it up through the disc channel like normal it just gives me a black screen, turning off the preloader hacks shows me that the game wants to apply an update. I'm assuming it's not safe to apply this update even though he disc and my Wii are both PAL?
> 
> ...




Oddly enough I have this same issue with the actual USA disc.  I can get it to load via usbloader gx (the actual beatles guitar doesn't work), but not through the disc channel.

I am at system menu 4.1, insalled cios 38 rev 14, the GH5 wad as well.   Any thoughts?


----------



## FSSimon (Oct 12, 2009)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but the disc update also includes system files required for usb peripherals to work.

My suggestions is do a bootmii nand dump and then try and go ahead with the update.

I have a north american 4.1 wii. I have a legit copy of the game. I can load it in all possible ways. (disc channel, gecko os, uloader...)


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 22, 2009)

On a sidenote, I have savefiles for both the E and U versions of this on my Wii.  I don't need both.  How do I determine which one is which?


----------

